# Lithuanian League finals



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Lietuvos rytas (Vilnius) - Zalgiris (Kaunas) 0-1 in best of 7 series.

Is it possible to score in 4th quarter, when score is equal, with 0.3 seconds left, when you have ball at your own baseline. Zalgiris proved that it is possible two days ago in Game 1 in Vilnius. ZL was trailing all the match till 36th minute, then after show of Edie Cota we managed to get 7 points backup with 46 secs left. Rytas got one back and Tanoka Beard even had chance to make 2 FTs, but missed both. Quick 3pt by Rytas, 30 seconds left 3 points margin, Zalgiris loses the ball with 12 left, Rytas score 3. Its a Tie! Everybody thinks about OT, but Zalgiris takes one more timeout. After it nobody is guarding Cota, who is at baseline with ball, Dainius Salenga asks ball for shot over all the court, but Cota shows that he will throw ball accross the lenght of the court. 5 Rytas players against 3 ours in Rytas side, Cota passes the ball...silence...TIMINSKAS (our captain) catches it in the air and shoots from 3-4 meters with his back back to the basket...THE BALL IS IN!!! Victory!!! All ****in Rytas fans cant say a word and we're dancing in enemy's arena!!! 

After game Tima, coach Sireika and Tanoka (how much he weights? 140kg?  were thrown out in the air 10 times outside the arena by us  

I have all the game in *.wmv, so tomorrow or later, I could cut off that last shot and give it to you (of course if you want it). 

BTW now we are considering which shot of Timinskas is greater, this one or dunk in EL finals against Kinder 2 years ago 

Game 2 gonna start after 2 hours, so I'm headin to Sport's Hall to support Zalgiris...


----------



## brazys (Jul 17, 2002)

that was really an incredible shot!!! GO ZALGIRIS!


----------



## North Korean (May 7, 2003)

Man dat sounds osom!!! I gwant dat video. NOW!!!! Send it to us, man. I love dis kind of buzz-beaterz (anles itz agenst my fav team ovcours').
Gee...!


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Are you sure there were only 0.3 seconds to go? It takes a lil more to catch a pass from ZL baseline (long distance) and make a basket. 

It's a impressive finish though


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>!
> Are you sure there were only 0.3 seconds to go? It takes a lil more to catch a pass from ZL baseline (long distance) and make a basket.
> 
> It's a impressive finish though


Yea, Im sure. Nevermind what the distance is, time is runing just after catching the ball. The quality is very bad indeed of that shot, but I'll try to send it in next 24 hours... 

Allright Game 2. W E W O N I T!!!!! 85:81. It was awesome also. Game was point to point, it costed us a lot of nerves, cause of missed shots when free near the basket, but when victory was near with minute left, all Hall went crazy... I cant describe it, you must be there


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>!
> Are you sure there were only 0.3 seconds to go? It takes a lil more to catch a pass from ZL baseline (long distance) and make a basket.
> 
> It's a impressive finish though


All it takes is a perfect catch and shoot.

It sounds like the rules are the same in Euroball as in the NBA where the clock doesn't start until the inbounds pass is received and as long as the shot is put up before the clock runs out, the resulting basket is good. A good player who is able to catch and shoot in one motion can put up a shot in 0.3 sec. 

Sabonis did that in the season before his temporary retirement. There were 0.6 sec left at the end of 3rd quarter. Rasheed Wallace inbounded with a football pass to Sabonis who was under the basket. Sabas flipped it up and in--2 points!!!

You can download a video clip of this play (and a number of other interesting Sabonis clips) from the Sabas Network Media Archives:

http://www.sabonis.com/archive/media.html

Having 0.6 sec is a bit different than having only 0.3 sec left, but it is still possible to score with that little bit left.

Go Zalgiris!!!!!


----------

